# Monitor Kaufberatung. Ich blick nimmer durch.... 1440p, UHD, viel Hz...



## SirDUDERICH (28. Februar 2018)

Ich suche in nächster Zeit (Nicht akut dringend) einen neuen Monitor fürs Gaming.

Hier meine "Voraussetzungen".*

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?*
Meine Schmerzgrenze liegt aktuell bei 450€ (+50€ bei WIRKLICH UNSCHLAGBAREM ANGEBOT)

*2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?*
Aktuell hab ich nen 24" BenQ 2450HM + 17" Samsung SyncMaster als Nebenmonitor. Der 17" würde dann in Rente gehen und der 24" würde Zweitbildschirm.

*3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)*
GF GTX 1080 Zotac AMP! Extreme (Rest siehe Signatur)

*4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?*
Schwerpunkt Gaming. Querbeet. Mal Shooter, mal Strategie, mal RPG. Keine Wettkampfanforderungen  Und halt was sonst so am PC ansteht. Office, Sufen... Keine Professionelle Bild/Videobearbeitung.

*5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?*
Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob ich 1440p und 120+Hz oder UHD 60Hz möchte. Die 1080 packt UHD ja schon, das wäre denke ich das kleine Problem. Außerdem wird die Auflösung in Zukunft ja nun auch nicht wieder "kleiner". Aber man hört halt auch immer wieder wie gut es sei mehr Hz zu haben. Leider habe ich auch keine Möglichkeit das mal "Live" zu sehen, da keiner der Mediamarkt/Saturns in der nähe "gescheite" Monitore in der Vorführ-Reihe haben. Ich kann mir absolut kein Bild machen. Leider.

G-Sync wäre da natürlich auch ein Thema, aber bei meinen Preisvorstellungen eigentlich schon wieder "utopisch". 

Bzgl. dem Preis hab ich das Gefühl, dass UHD aktuell günstiger ist als 1440p mit viel Hz. Also auch hier ein "Pluspunkt." Und dann die Frage nach dem Panel... Ich versuch mich da ein zu lesen, aber ich hab das Gefühl, der Dschungel ist einfach "zu dick".

Anscheinend gibts ja auch schon im Bereich 370-400€ "Ansehnliche" UHD Monitore (BenQ / ASUS-...) Oder ist das eher "Schrott"?

Beispiele...
BenQ EL2870U, LED-Monitor grau, HDMI, DisplayPort, AMD Free-Sync

ASUS VP28UQG, LED-Monitor schwarz, HDMI, DisplayPort, AMD Free-Sync

Hilfäää.... 

Gruß,
Der verwirrte Dude.


----------



## IronAngel (28. Februar 2018)

beides Schrott Monitore in meinen Augen, bzw zu teuer, immerhin ist nur ein TN Panel verbaut. Ich hab jetzt seit einen Monat ein IPS 4k Monitor und will es nicht mehr missen. 

Willst du einen guten IPS Monitor mit der WHQD Auflösung, dann würde ich bei Iiyama umschauen.

Z.b den hier 27" (68,58cm) iiyama ProLite XUB2792QSU-B1 schwarz 2560x1440 1xDP / 1xDVI | Mindfactory.de

4k Monitore hat LG im Angebot. Z,B den hier 27" (68,58cm) LG Electronics 27UD58P-B schwarz 3840x2160 1xDisplayPort | Mindfactory.de


----------



## xNitrobongx (28. Februar 2018)

Hab mir jetzt auch den 27ud58 bestellt. Nach langer recherche war es eigtl der beste in der Preisklasse. Immoment für 309 euro ( 27ud58-B ohne Pivot ) zu haben. 

[Lesertest] LG 27UD58-B 4k Monitor. 

einen Blick wert wenn du dich dafür entscheiden solltest.


----------



## SirDUDERICH (28. Februar 2018)

Hi,

danke Euch für die Infos. Ich werd mir die Links auf jeden Fall ansehen.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Februar 2018)

Und immer dran denken, bloss keinen TN Monitor kaufen.
Das ist immer der letzte Schrott, nur IPS ist gut!!!1elf

Mal im Ernst, jedes Panel hat seine Vor-und Nachteile.
TN ist nicht so schlecht, wie es hier gerne dargestellt wird.
Wichtig wären mir persönlich zB 8bit, Ergonomie, fimmerfrei, VA und 144Hz.
Ich würde mehr Hertz immer der Auflösung vorziehen.
Hier zB den Iiyama GB2760QSU.


----------



## SirDUDERICH (28. Februar 2018)

Ich geh hier völlig Vorurteilsfrei rein, da ich den Unterschied noch nie gesehen habe. Wie gesagt, hier in der Umgebung gibts keine gescheiten Märkte, in denen ich mir mal selber ein Bild machen könnte. Natürlich bestechen die 300€ für den LG UHD schon. Aber bei den 1440p weiß ich, dass meine Kiste es auf jeden fall auch schafft alles gut dar zu stellen. Downsampling sei dank kann man das ja "testen". Zwar gibts auch keine signifikanten Probleme in UHD (Wenn man die Regler zu bedienen weiß) aber ich bin eben auch unsicher wegen der 60Hz.

Im Wohnzimmer steht ein 4k 58" Fernseher. Daher weiß ich schon, wie "umwerfend" so ein UHD Bild sein kann und für Spiele gilt das sicher gleich doppelt. 

Ich hab ja nun noch ein wenig Zeit und es ist kein Notkauf, vielleicht finde ich ja doch wo die Möglichkeit mal die Bildschirme "Live" zu sehen. 

Das macht es mir aktuell zwar nicht leichter, aber ich finde es gut verschiedene Meinungen zu QHD/UHD 60/144Hz TN/IPS zu bekommen. Danke für eure Meinungen und impressionen!


----------



## JoM79 (28. Februar 2018)

Der Unterschied zwischen 60 und 120Hz ist in etwa so, wie bei Youtubevideos mit 30 und 60fps.
Da hast du nen ungefähren Anhaltspunkt.
Oder halt auch wie am Fernseher mit der Zwischenbildberechnung für ein flüssigeres Bewegtbild.


----------



## IronAngel (28. Februar 2018)

es gibt sicher auch guten TN Panels. Nur in der Preisklasse erwartet ich einfach ein IPS Panel, bzw gibt es ja zu Hauf. Wenn du natürlich 120 - 144 HZ lieber willst, führt kein Weg an einen TN vorbei schätze ich. Ich z.b kann prima mit 60 HZ zocken und habe dafür lieber mehr Details.

Ich bin selber von einen relativ alten schlechten TN auf einen neuen LG IPS Monitor gewechselt, das sind einfach Welten. Das Ergebniss kann sicher mit einen guten TN Panel ähnlich sein, ganz an IPS dürfte es nicht heran kommen, das liegt einfach an der Bauart.

Ein VA Panel wäre mir persönlich wieder zu träge, aber da müsste man halt Tests durchlesen, zum jeweiligen Monitor halt.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Februar 2018)

Ich erwarte auch backlighbleeding auf niedrigem Niveau, musst halt Glück haben bei IPS.


----------



## SirDUDERICH (1. März 2018)

Spricht da was gegen VA Panels? Scheinen ja auch mächtig "ghypt" zu werden. Hat da wer Erfahrung mit?


----------



## HairforceOne (1. März 2018)

VA Panels neigen hier und da zu "Schlierenbildung", was einigen als störend vorkommt, andere aber weniger stört.
Die ganzen Panel-Arten haben Vor- und Nachteile^^

"Ganz kurz" gesagt:
TN: + Kurze Reaktionszeiten, + Günstiger als vergleichbare IPS, - schlechtere Farbdarstellung
VA: + schöne Farben, + starker Kontrast, - Reaktionszeit (Schlierenbildung)
IPS: + klare, knackige Farben, - Reaktionszeit (fällt den meisten aber kaum auf), - Panel-Lotterie



Ich habe jetzt seit einigen Tagen den von JoMo vorgeschlagenen iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich bin wirklich beeindruckt wie gut ein TN-Panel sein kann, hätte ich als Jahrelanger IPS Nutzer nicht erwartet^^

Ich hatte vorher den von IronAngel vorgeschlagenen, für einige Wochen, 27" (68,58cm) iiyama ProLite XUB2792QSU-B1 schwarz 2560x1440 1xDP / 1xDVI | Mindfactory.de 

Ich nutze seit Jahren einen IPS Dell (U2412M). - Zwischen dem Dell und dem TN-iiyama sehe ich keinen Unterschied. Da bin ich absolut ehrlich. Die sehen für mich EXAKT gleich aus, lediglich das schwarz ist auf dem Dell etwas dunkler und kräftiger. Sonst kommen aber alle Farben sehr gut rüber.

Zwischen dem XUB2792QSU-B1 und dem G-Master dann sehe ich einen Unterschied. - Der XUB2792QSU-B1 hat halt echte 8-bit + frc und ein unglaublich schönes Panel. Klare, knackige Farben, tolles Bild, etc. - Wenn man viel Wert auf eine schöne Farbdarstellung legt, ist das Ding der Wahnsinn! 

Nachdem ich auch Jahrelang ein IPS Panel hatte und ich jetzt wieder auf den TN zurückgegangen bin wg. 144 Hz muss ich sagen: Es kommt wirklich auf die Person an. - Obwohl ich zwei Wochen mit dem IPS-iiyama gearbeitet und gezockt habe finde ich ich den "Rückschritt" auf den TN-iiyama nicht störend, mir fallen Unterschiede auf aber nicht in so einem Maße wo ich sagen müsste "Die Farben sind so verfälscht, das geht nicht!". Der gb2760qsu stellt die Farben schon sehr, sehr gut dar.

Und auf die 144 Hz würde ich nicht mehr verzichten wollen. - Ich dachte vorher auch, dass es nicht so extrem ist. Aber der Schritt von dem 70 Hz auf die 144 Hz sind Welten.  - Wenn ich jetzt auf den alten Dell was mache (60 Hz) habe ich selbst beim normalen Tippen das Gefühl, dass er ruckelt.


----------



## SirDUDERICH (1. März 2018)

Cool. Danke Dir für den ausführlichen Vergleich. Die schau ich mir auch mal an. Klingt ja vielversprechend.


----------



## VikingBK1981 (1. März 2018)

Liegt zwar etwas über deinem Preislimit, aber vielleicht bekommst du denn irgendwo günstiger. Ich habe mir den Asus PG278QR geholt. Einfach ein geniales Teil. Bietes WQHD, 165Hz und Gsync. Hat zwar "nur" ein TN aber die schlechte Farbdarstellung sieht man nicht. Frage mich eh wie das einige hier machen. Habt ihr ein IPS und TN Display nebeneinander gestellt und vergleicht die Farben immer?


----------



## JoM79 (1. März 2018)

Nein, die meisten hier kennen nur billige 6bit TN Monitore und vergöttern gerne IPS.
Die wenigsten setzen sich wirklich mal damit auseinander. 
Frag mal Manu, der sollte sich damit gut auskennen.


----------



## pain474 (1. März 2018)

Ich muss jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Ich bin jetzt vom BenQ XL2730 (TN) zum PG279Q (IPS) gewechselt.

Ich finde es quatsch, wie manche TN schlecht machen und IPS als den heiligen Grahl darstellen. Mein PG279Q hat mäßig starkes BLB, was man nur in wirklich dunklen Szenen warnimmt.
Ich habe beide Monitore gleichzeitig angeschlossen und das Bild spiegeln lassen. Man sah fast gar keinen Unterschied zwischen TN und IPS. Der einzige wirklich objektiv stark sichtbare Unterschied war bei
weißem Bild, welches beim IPS wirklich weiß war und beim TN weiß-pink. Sonst musste man echt den Unterschied mit einer Lupe suchen, obwohl der BenQ ein achso schlechtes 6bit Panel hat.

Ich finde es maßlos übertrieben und finde nicht, dass IPS dem TN so weit überlegen ist, vor allem da man bei TN keine Probleme mit BLB und co hat.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (1. März 2018)

DisOrcus schrieb:


> VA Panels neigen hier und da zu "Schlierenbildung", was einigen als störend vorkommt, andere aber weniger stört.
> Die ganzen Panel-Arten haben Vor- und Nachteile^^
> 
> "Ganz kurz" gesagt:
> ...



Ich möchte das bisschen korrigieren und versuch es auch, auf's "Ganz kurz gesagt" runterzubrechen.
Schlierenbildung ist "ganz kurz gesagt" (hauptsächlich) durch die (zu langsame) Reaktionszeit bedingt.

TN: 
+ Mit Abstand kürzeste Reaktionszeiten, daher auch geringste Schlierenbildung, 
+ günstig, 
- Blickwinkelstabilität schlechter als bei VA und erst recht IPS, wird aber immer besser und halte ich nicht für allzu kritisch, wenn man direkt davor sitzt.
-sichtbarer Qualitätsunterschied bei nur 6 Bit(+FRC) statt echten 8 Bit.

VA: 
+ immer echte 8 Bit
+ niedriger Schwarzwert, daher mit Abstand höchster Kontrast und deswegen auch subjektiv knackigste Farben. 
+ Reaktionszeiten mittelmäßig, im Schnitt nicht geringer als (gute) IPS-Panels, daher auch in etwa gleiche Schlierenbildung. Technisch gesehen variieren die Reaktionszeiten etwas stärker: In dunklen Grauwechsel gibt es einige Ausreißer mit zweistelligen Millisekunden, was wiederum nicht schlimm ist, da sie in dunklen stellen weniger auffallen
- Schrift soll bei manchen Modellen unscharf sein, hab ich persönlich aber noch nie feststellen können

IPS:
+ bestmögliche Farbraumabdeckung, Blickwinkelstabilität und Farbtiefe - ist aber idR nur für (professionelle Bildbearbeiter relevant und nicht unebedigt sichtbar)
+ Reaktionszeit mittelmäßig bei guten Gaming-Monitoren. Mit brauchbarem Overdrive ist selbst bei IPS die Schlierenbildung noch niedrig genug, finde ich.
- gute Modelle sind meist teuer (ab 500 Euro etwa gibt es WQHD mit 144 Hz)

Habe versagt, mit dem "ganz kurz"  Ausnahmen der oben genannten Punkte bestätigen die Regel. Es gibt auch relativ(!) lahme TN, VA-Panels mit Quantum Dot mit höherer Farbraumabdeckung oder hervorragende und teure TN-Monitore (Asus PG27VQ).

Eigenwerbung: In der aktuellen Ausgabe, die nächste Woche kommt, habe ich WQHD-Monitore mit 144 Hz getestet. Dort führe ich das oben Gesagte etwas näher aus.


----------



## SirDUDERICH (1. März 2018)

Hi, ausfühlich ist immer willkommen  Danke Dir. Und der Hinweis auf die nächste Ausgabe kam genau richtig, denn dann werde ich mir die auf jeden Fall zulegen  VIELEN DANK!

Und auch @pain474 danke, ich finde es gut objektive Infos zu sehen, wenn es "direkte Vergleiche" gibt.


----------



## reddevil66693 (1. März 2018)

144hz sind überbewertet.


----------



## HairforceOne (1. März 2018)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> 144hz sind überbewertet.



Also sprach Zarathustra... 


Ohne Witz. - Das dachte ich bis vor ein paar Tagen auch noch. Bzw. dachte, dass ich "zwingend" 144 FPS brauche dafür. - Nichts da, das kommt echt nur von jemanden der es noch nicht getestet hat.

Egal welche Spiele ich bis jetzt angepackt habe. Egal ob ich 60, 80, 100 oder 150 FPS hatte. Es fühlte sich alles um Welten besser & flüssiger an. - Das ist kein Vergleich zu 60 Hz. - Alleine das Arbeiten und Browsen wirkt vollkommen anders.

Wie gesagt, wenn ich jetzt was auf meinem Zweitmonitor mache (60 Hz) fühlt sich das schon "falsch" an.


----------



## SirDUDERICH (2. März 2018)

Auch wenn es mein Budget wahrlich SPRENGT... (Vielleicht finde ich ja doch nen Esel der Gold Sch31ßt...) was haltet ihr von dem ?

Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
27" WQHD / IPS / 144Hz / G-Sync

Wenn man den irgendwo "günstig" schießen könnte?


----------



## HairforceOne (2. März 2018)

An sich schon nen ganz nettes Teil...

Aber wenn ich in so einen Preisbereich vordringe würde ich mir ebenfalls ein 8-bit Panel holen und mich nicht mehr mit 6-bit + FRC zufriedenstellen.

Alternativen in diesem Bereich:

AOC Agon AG271QG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die haben beide 8-bit / 144 Hz / IPS / G-Sync / 27" WQHD. - Von dem AOC hab ich jetzt einiges gutes gelesen.


----------



## SirDUDERICH (2. März 2018)

Hmm... das stimmt wohl. Ich würde da aber auch wirklich nur zuschlagen, wenn es irgendwo im 450€ Bereich läge.


----------



## hwk (2. März 2018)

Man muss aber vielleicht auch dazu sagen, dass das was bei Geizhals steht nicht immer zu stimmen scheint.
Ich hab mir einen Asus MG278Q im Alternate Outlet bestellt, bei Geizhals steht 6 Bit + FRC ...
Meine Recherche ergab, dass das verbaute Panel laut spezifikationen aber ein 8Bit Panel ist und im Handbuch/Datenblatt, dass dem Monitor beiliegt steht auch "True 8 Bit", was stimmte denn jetzt?


----------



## SirDUDERICH (2. März 2018)

Laut Displayspecifications.com hat der Acer IPS ein 8bit, kein 6bit

27" Acer Predator XB271HU - Technischen Daten und Spezifikationen


----------



## PCGH_Manu (2. März 2018)

hwk schrieb:


> Man muss aber vielleicht auch dazu sagen, dass das was bei Geizhals steht nicht immer zu stimmen scheint.
> Ich hab mir einen Asus MG278Q im Alternate Outlet bestellt, bei Geizhals steht 6 Bit + FRC ...
> Meine Recherche ergab, dass das verbaute Panel laut spezifikationen aber ein 8Bit Panel ist und im Handbuch/Datenblatt, dass dem Monitor beiliegt steht auch "True 8 Bit", was stimmte denn jetzt?



Im Zweifel gegen den Angeklagten. 
Man muss aber vielleicht auch dazu sagen, dass das Datenblatt genauso wenig immer stimmen muss. Auf der Website stehen lediglich die 16,7 Mio. Farben. Außerdem kostet dieselbe Ausstattung (gut, mit G-Sync) mit echten 8 Bit in Form eines PG27VQ fast doppelt so viel. (PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise fur PC-Spiele und Hardware). 

Ist echt ne knifflige Sache in diesem Fall. Letztlich kann man es nicht sicher bestimmen. Ich nehme aber mal an, dass bei den günstigeren TNs schon allein der etwas maue Kontrast den subjektiv sichtbaren Unterschied macht.


----------



## hwk (2. März 2018)

27" Asus MG278Q - Technischen Daten und Spezifikationen

https://images-eu.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/B1Ys--e2NeS.pdf

Das angegebene Panel "M270DTN01.?" findet man in mehreren Varianten bei allen steht 8 Bit. Echt knifflig. 
Mein Impuls ist da eher nicht auf Geizhals zu vertrauen , aber wie auch immer, soweit bin ich zufrieden mit dem Panel, vor allem weil ich in meinem Preisrahmen der nicht besonders hoch ist geblieben bin und auch in den Reviews kam der Monitor relativ gut weg für ein TN Panel.


----------



## TheWalle82 (2. März 2018)

Hi,

ich hab den hier, UHD, VA , 60 Hz ~500€

AOC U3277PWQU Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bin sehr zufrieden und bin von 120HZ TN 16:9 über 60HZ IPS 21:9 zu nun diesem 60Hz VA 16:9 gekommen und bereue es nicht.

VA hat halt den besten Schwarzwert und wird nicht umsonst grad immer mehr eingesetzt für mich persönlich die beste Panel Technologie weil es den besten Kompromiss von Farben , Geschwindigkeit und Kontrast bietet.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. März 2018)

Schon kommt kritik wird mein Post gelöscht ist ja tolles ding...

Und dafür hab ich sogar noch ne quelle gepostet naja wers brauch..


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Im Ich nehme aber mal an, dass bei den günstigeren TNs schon allein der etwas maue Kontrast den subjektiv sichtbaren Unterschied macht.


Naja, ob jetzt 800:1 (Asus MG278Q) oder 900:1 (Asus PG27VQ) macht jetzt auch keinen wirklichen Unterschied.
Mau ist der Kontrast bei beiden.


----------



## heartcell (2. März 2018)

Hab mir den *Samsung C34F791* geholt, ist im moment im Angebot bei Amazon.
Der hat ja ein (S)VA Panel, kann mir da jemand sagen ob das was taugt? ​


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2018)

Warum fragst du nachdem du gekauft hast?


----------



## heartcell (2. März 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum fragst du nachdem du gekauft hast?


Ich wollt ja ein VA Pannel. Man ließt aber nur Details vom Händler, mir gehts um eure Erfahrung und Speziel das "S" in SVA^^


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2018)

Ist halt nen VA von Samsung, deswegen das S.
Hab mit SVA eigentlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## SirDUDERICH (3. März 2018)

So. Gestern Abend hab ich den hier ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für 500€ geschossen. Scheint ja recht Positiv weg gekommen zu sein bei Tests und Erfahrungsberichten. Wenn er nix is, geht er wieder zurück, aber ich bin sehr positiv gestimmt.... Den ACER Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland gabs da für auch knapp 500€, den hat mir einer weggeschnappt. Aber ich glaub nach dem ganzen Lesen ist der ASUS vielleicht sogar die bessere Wahl.

Ich werde sehen und berichten (;


----------



## SirDUDERICH (8. März 2018)

Sodele. Also nach den ersten Tests muss ich sagen, bin ich soweit ganz zufrieden mit dem guten Stück.
Was mich „gestört“ hat war die Werkseinstellung. Ich hatte das Gefühl, ich bekomme einen Sonnenbrand von dem Ding ^^

Da es in meiner „Mancave“ zu 99% immer dunkel ist wenn ich Zocke, musste ich das gleich runter drehen 

2 „Kleinigkeiten“ die mich ein wenig stören, aber an sich bisher kein Grund sind, dass ich über eine Rückgabe nachdenke sind, dass bei 1080p Filmwiedergabe klar zu sehen ist, dass die Qualität „schlechter“ wird. Pixelig. Das liegt aber in der Natur der Sache. Als konkretes Beispiel nenn ich die Windows Netflix App. Grausig. War am alten Bildschirm kein Problem, aber am neuen geht das gar nicht. Aber die Web-App läuft dafür um so besser. Von daher ist das kein Grund.

Das zweite ist, dass es ab und an zu Colorbanding bei Grautönen kommt. Aber das ist ganz selten und es liegt vielleicht auch den Anwendungen. Ganz extrem beim Startbildschirm von Skyrim. Ingame ist aber alles fein. Gar keine Probleme.

Ich hab den Monitor mit einer „Spyder 4“ kalibriert und eingestellt. In den ganzen Testbildern kam es nicht  zu diesem Effekt. Eben nur in Skyrim bisher. Von daher denke ich werde ich das verschmerzen.

Wer also auch über einen Monitor 27“ / 1440p / 144Hz nachdenkt, ich würde den ASUS PG278PQ wieder nehmen.


----------



## SirDUDERICH (13. März 2018)

Leider habe ich nun doch noch einen Nachtrag.

Leider wurde das Problem mit dem Colorclouding gefühlt immer heftiger. Dampf/Nebeldarstellungen sahen absolut unansehnlich aus. Da halb auch das drehen an den Einstellungen gefühlt nichts. Daher geht das Panel jetzt wieder zurück.

Grundsätlich fand ich den Monitor echt nicht schlecht, aber das war auf Dauer dann doch zu arg.

Jetzt warte ich mal noch Ostern ab, vielleicht ist die Steuer ja auch gütig, dann werde ich einen neuen Anlauf starten.

Aktuell sieht der Samsung C32HG7 recht cool aus. Mal abgesehen von dem Monster Standfuß.

Vielleicht tut sich ja auch noch was bei MSI bis dahin. Ich werde wohl weiter die Fühler ausstrecken und auch hier das "Monitor" Forum weiter beobachten und lesen...

Das ist ja echt ne Wissenschaft für sich.


----------



## SirDUDERICH (20. April 2018)

Hier ein Nachtrag was es denn nun letztendlich wurde.

Ich hab einen *Samsung C32HG70* für 500€ bekommen. Als B-Ware mit Schäden an der Verpackung. Der Monitor selbst ist absolut Fehlerfrei.

Pro:
- Klares Bild
- keine Pixelfehler
- keine Staubeinschlüsse
- sehr angenehme Curvature
- Angenehme Menüführung
- VESA Halterung gleich mit in der Verpackung

Contra:
- Braucht auf Grund des unvorteilhaften Standfußes viel Platz nach hinten. Nichts für kleine Schreibtische!
- HDR wird zwar beworben, das scheint aber noch nicht so richtig zu funktionieren (Kann aber auch an der mangelnden Umsetzung bei Win10 liegen). Außerdem nur 8 Dimmzonen.
- Leicht glühende Bildränder bei 100% Schwarzdarstellung. Stört mich persönlich aber nur sehr wenig, da ich nur ganz selten absolut schwarze Bildinhalte habe.
- Wacht nicht automatisch aus dem Standby auf (Anschluss am Displayport, bei HDMI nicht getestet)

Fazit:
Ich habe den Monitor als B-Ware (Schäden an Verpackung/Unvollständig) erworben und bin super zufrieden! Die Packung hatte leichte schäden, war aber komplett vollständig! Ich musste den Schreibtisch umräumen, da der Standfuß sehr sehr viel Platz benötigt. Positiv ist, dass gleich eine VESA Halterung beiliegt, sodaß man den Bildschirm auch direkt ohne Fuß an eine Wandhalterung montieren kann. Das Bild ist ab Werk ganz gut eingestellt, mit ein wenig Handarbeit oder gar einer richtigen Kalibrierung mit Hardware bekommt man aber noch mehr heraus. Nach der Einstellung kann ich mich über das Bild überhaupt nicht beschweren!

Die Videodarstellung ist Einwandfrei, konnte hier keine wirklichen Schwächen ausmachen.
Für mich als Spieler ist der Bildschirm nach umstieg von 24" 60Hz eine "Offenbarung". Ich möchte weder die Diagonale von fast 32", die QHD Auflösung noch die 144Hz wieder missen. Da ich nicht kompetetiv spiele, finde ich es nicht so dramatisch, dass der Bildschirm ein leichtes Ghosting in dunklen Bereichen und schnellen Bewegungen hat. Dies könnte Pro-Gamer tatsächlich beeinträchtigen, für mich ist das überhaupt kein Problem.

Die Blickwinkel sind weitestgehend Stabil. Am Rücken des Bildschirms ist eine LED welche die Hinterseite beleuchtet, welche man aber, sollte es stören, ausschalten kann. Ich persönich finde das ein schönes Gimmick, so ist selbst mitten in der Nacht noch ein wenig Licht im Hintergrund, was ich angenehm für die Augen empfinde.

Zum Thema FreeSync kann ich nichts sagen, da ich mit einer nVidia Karte spiele, ein fehlendes G-Sync empfinde ich nicht als störend. Die GTX1080 liefert genug Power, die 1440p ausreichend zu befeuern. Tearing ist im Gegensatz zu meinem alten 60Hz FHD Bildschirm nicht zu sehen (Zumindest sehr sehr vermindert).

Von meiner Seite ist der Bildschirm eine klare Kaufempfehlung, wenn man sich an leichtem Glow nicht stört. Ich habe den Monitor für 500€ erworben, das ist für diesen ein absolut fairer Preis!


----------

